# [Heisec] Kinderporno-Trojaner wird aggressiver



## Newsfeed (8 Mai 2013)

Gabriela Nunez, Linda Green, Chin-Sun Kim und Ashlee Stiller – das sind die angeblichen Namen der Kinder, von denen eine neue Variante des BKA-Trojaners pornografische Abbildungen auf dem Rechner gefunden haben will.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

